# allowable tape end gaps on adjoining corners



## strysnie (May 24, 2017)

I'm new here and also new to automatic taping tools. I searched on this topic but have not found anything. All below pertains to standard paper tape.

When taping with a bazooka I'm finding it hard to get the ends of my tape really close at the beginning and end adjoining corners. I either end up with the tape a bit short which leaves a section with no tape, or too long which means put down the bazooka and trim the tape manually.

When I did these by hand I always tried to make sure the end of the tape was at most 1/2 inch or so from the adjoining corner. What would you guys consider an allowable distance?

When using a bazooka what do you do when you end up short or long at start or finish of a tape run? Obviously stopping to either add a small piece of tape or trim a long piece by hand really slows down the pace.

Thanks for your help,
Richard


----------



## Bohdi (Jan 28, 2015)

It takes time and practice.Pay attention to how much your tape is pulling out of the corner and compensate.You'll get it eventually it just a matter learning the bazooka


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

look at this video and check his channel you will find more info


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xooYBevv-Ck


----------



## strysnie (May 24, 2017)

Thanks, I appreciate the feedback and the video link.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

strysnie said:


> I'm new here and also new to automatic taping tools. I searched on this topic but have not found anything. All below pertains to standard paper tape.
> 
> When taping with a bazooka I'm finding it hard to get the ends of my tape really close at the beginning and end adjoining corners. I either end up with the tape a bit short which leaves a section with no tape, or too long which means put down the bazooka and trim the tape manually.
> 
> ...


On columbia website it shows how mud should drip of mixer, an allowance of extra tape over corner is how I swing, do top first and run standups last so u can push tape up to touch ceiling, i use a mix dbondo and tape mud for first flash on 3 ways, i tought 2 buck Moore Gaz almost every taper there is cept a guy named dave,:whistling2:


----------

